# complimenti al cuoco



## pocopico

Cuando queremos congratular al cocinero por una comida muy rica, ¿qué expresión usamos?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Agró

Complimenti: Enhorabuena/Felicidades...


----------



## Geviert

Congratulaciones señor cocinero.


----------



## Tomby

Agró said:


> Complimenti: Enhorabuena/Felicidades...


Con "¡Felicidades!" o "¡Enhorabuena! como ha dicho Agró hay más que suficiente. Puedes añadir: "La comida ha sido excelente".

"Congratulaciones" no suele usarse en español. Ni siquiera se molestaron en traducir el título "_Congratulations_" (y estribillo) de la versión española de la canción de Cliff Richards.


----------



## 0scar

Asumo que donde dice _congratular al cocinero_ quiere decir _agradecer_:
¡Un aplauso para el cocinero!
¡Muchas gracias señor cocinero!

_Felicidades_ y _enhorabuena_ no son para agradecer.


----------



## Geviert

0scar said:


> _Felicidades_ y _enhorabuena_ no son para agradecer.



En efecto, diría que hasta mucho menos que _congratulaciones. _


----------



## Agró

0scar said:


> Asumo que donde dice _congratular al cocinero_ quiere decir _agradecer_:
> ¡Un aplauso para el cocinero!
> ¡Muchas gracias señor cocinero!
> 
> _Felicidades_ y _enhorabuena_ no son para agradecer.


Nadie ha dicho que _Felicidades _y _enhorabuena _sean para agradecer. Yo no asumo que "congratular" sea "agradecer".
Congratular.


----------



## 0scar

Decirle ¡enhorabuena! ¡felicidades! a un cocinero porque hizo una comida rica si no es para agradecerle ¿entonces para qué es?, ¿ es para tomarle pelo?, ¿ es para decirle: ¡por fin una comida rica, ¡enhorabuena  te ha acaecido tan feliz suceso!?


----------



## Tomby

Asumo que Pocopico no está sacando nada en claro.
No sé porque me recuerda a la frase "jorobando que es gerundio" que en su momento tratamos en este hilo como opción de nota humorística (respuesta # 5).


----------



## kreiner

Agró said:


> Complimenti: Enhorabuena/Felicidades...


 
 Y no mareemos más la perdiz.


----------



## Tomby

kreiner said:


> Y no mareemos más la perdiz.


A propósito "mareando que es gerundio".


----------



## Neuromante

Y yo que creía que cuando se felicitaba aun cocinero, o se le hacía llegar las felicitaciones a través del maitre se hacía exactamente eso: Felicitarlo.

Que yo sepa no existe ninguna palabra en español que en su entrada del diccionario ponga: Lo que se le dice a un cocinero para felicitarlo por la comida.

Se dice:
Felicidades, la comida ha estado maravillosa.
Me ha encantado la comida.
Estaba todo muy rico.
Le tengo que decir a mis amigos que aquí se come de maravilla.
Ha estado todo muy bueno.
Si me acostumbro a venir le voy a tener que poner una denuncia por obligarme a engordar (Ya puestos a ampliar el listado)

Incluso un:
"Felicite al cocinero de mi parte" llevará siempre el añadido de "Estaba todo delicioso"




O lo que es lo mismo, Pocopico: En español no existe una *"expresión"* para decir "complimenti" cuando se habla de cocinar, usamos *"frases"*, no somos telegráficos.


----------



## 0scar

Se dice "Felicitaciones, cocina muy rico" y "Felicidades en esta Navidad".

"Felicidades, cocina muy rico" y "Felicitaciones en esta Navidad" no funciona.


----------



## honeyheart

pocopico said:


> Cuando queremos congratular al cocinero por una comida muy rica, ¿qué expresión usamos?


È proprio quello che bisogna sapere prima di cominciare a proporre espressioni in spagnolo: quali sono lo espressioni che usate in italiano?

Se la frase del titolo del thread, "complimenti al cuoco", è appunto quella da tradurre, allora può andare benissimo dire: "felicitaciones al cocinero".


----------



## kreiner

honeyheart said:


> È proprio quello che bisogna sapere prima di cominciare a proporre espressioni in spagnolo: quali sono lo espressioni che usate in italiano?
> 
> Se la frase del titolo del thread, "complimenti al cuoco", è appunto quella da tradurre, allora può andare benissimo dire: "felicitaciones al cocinero".


 
In Spagna però in questo caso, se il cuoco non è presente, sarebbe più normale: "felicite al cocinero (de mi/nuestra parte)".


----------

